# Sunday's Show and Tell ...8/13/17



## jd56 (Aug 13, 2017)

Let's see what relics you have found from the past week. Whether it be bike related or not
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## buck hughes (Aug 13, 2017)

found this Cor Cor toy 24" Pullman


----------



## vincev (Aug 13, 2017)

Cant make the bike show today so let go non bike................


----------



## petritl (Aug 13, 2017)

This week I picked up a pair of Dura Ace brake levers, stem and parks die from Cabe member Alan, a 1975-1976 US national cycling team jersey, some interesting bicycle books, a late 40s, early 50s Umberto Dei touring bike and assorted parts


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 13, 2017)

Found this Postwar Monark Rocket? Should make a decent rider. Too bad it's not the 50-52 Super Deluxe I want.


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 13, 2017)

Couple Autocycles and a Monark Airman, so far [emoji16]












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 13, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> Couple Autocycles and a Monark Airman, so far [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 659584View attachment 659585View attachment 659586View attachment 659587
> 
> ...




Mead champion? 39 probably. Kick back strap tank...honestly the kick back strap Jewel Tank is a rare species 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 13, 2017)

I've seen more canti tanks then those 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 13, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Mead champion? 39 probably. Kick back strap tank...honestly the kick back strap Jewel Tank is a rare species
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes, Champion. Thx for the feedback, were thinking 38ish. [emoji3] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 13, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> Thx for the feedback, were thinking 38ish. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




What is the letter on the bb? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 13, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> Thx for the feedback, were thinking 38ish. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Does the tank have holes for a strap underneath about middle area?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 13, 2017)

Cant find my glasses....





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 13, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Does the tank have holes for a strap underneath about middle area?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes, both sides. Missing a bottom strap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 13, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> Yes, both sides. Missing a bottom strap?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Under the tank... is there two holes for strap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 13, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> Cant find my glasses....View attachment 659597
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Makes sense with mead... seen this before. That is a 1940 serial. D is definitely 1940. Mead used many leftover parts from schwinn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 13, 2017)

Yes, 2 holes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 13, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




My 39 tank does too... seems they never used it tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 13, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> Yes, 2 holes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




There is a pic of a 1940 ba107 mead with hanging tank and b6 light floating around someplace 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 13, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> Yes, Champion. Thx for the feedback, were thinking 38ish. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Most definitely a 1940 Champion. I want it.


----------



## John G04 (Aug 13, 2017)

Found two sewing machine being thrown away and bought this suburban that is cleaning up nicely just need to fix fork


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 13, 2017)

Just some stuff that interests me from a few yard sales.


----------



## buickmike (Aug 13, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> Most definitely a 1940 Champion. I want it.




Boy I woke up kind of late today. Now I see a lot of tank talk... well put me down for wantin. It too


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 13, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> Couple Autocycles and a Monark Airman, so far [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 659584View attachment 659585View attachment 659586View attachment 659587
> 
> ...



wow nice nick !!!!


----------



## mazdaflyer (Aug 13, 2017)

Old hacksaw, bicycle license, school bell and hose nozzles. 

 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 13, 2017)

petritl said:


> This week I picked up a pair of Dura Ace brake levers, stem and parks die from Cabe member Alan, a 1975-1976 US national cycling team jersey, some interesting bicycle books, a late 40s, early 50s Umberto Dei touring bike and assorted parts
> 
> 
> View attachment 659555
> ...



Love the '50s bike!


----------



## Rollo (Aug 13, 2017)

... Got this '55 T-Bird V-8 emblem ... and mounted it to the rear of my Davega Sports Roadster with a jeweled reflector ...


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 13, 2017)

Not vintage, but useful and a nice design. High visibility musette, the silver road is reflective too.

 
Design by Occasional Human, over here in the UK, check them out online. They do some cool t-shirts too!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Aug 13, 2017)

Gas tank for my project...


----------



## buickmike (Aug 13, 2017)

buickmike said:


> Boy I woke up kind of late today. Now I see a lot of tank talk... well put me down for wantin. It too




I'm talkin about the Schwinn.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 13, 2017)

I picked this up a couple weeks ago off of eBay.  Nobody was bidding so I figured what the heck.  I'm pretty darn happy about this one and it is cleaning up nicely.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 13, 2017)

Bought this Delta Red RAY tail light from cabe member slick on tuesday


----------



## fboggs1986 (Aug 13, 2017)

Just got some small goodies at Arlington Heights swap. Was more focused on selling some stuff. 

Frank






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 13, 2017)

picked up one of these from Ebay.... very rare from 1941, made by Wyandotte toy company


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 13, 2017)

So I'm be been in Pensacola for 12 days now and picked up 6 bikes lol. Using my convertible. 2 schwinns, 1 60s girls bike with some good chrome S7s (not pictured), a lil chic for my daughter. Picked up a boys late 50s? Firestone badged huffy, girls cwc or hp snynder built (mostly complete and rideable but repainted), then one of those new huffys from Walmart (someone bought it and literally rode it once and then stored it away, got it for $45),and a 50s roadmaster girls bike, it's a bit crusty though.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 13, 2017)

militarymonark said:


> So I'm be been in Pensacola for 12 days now and picked up 6 bikes lol. Using my convertible. 2 schwinns, 1 60s girls bike with some good chrome S7s (not pictured), a lil chic for my daughter. Picked up a boys late 50s? Firestone badged huffy, girls cwc or hp snynder built (mostly complete and rideable but repainted), then one of those new huffys from Walmart (someone bought it and literally rode it once and then stored it away, got it for $45),and a 50s roadmaster girls bike, it's a bit crusty though.
> 
> View attachment 660020
> 
> ...



You did very well, Grasshopper...--------Cowboy


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 13, 2017)

While you suckers were spending money on sweet antiques, I chose to pick this "Love Bike" up for a mere $50. That's right.... fifty bucks. I shall name her 50 shades of bike. Aren't you guys jealous? I hate tandems, but it's got a drum hub and my honey gets to put her arms around me while riding...


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 13, 2017)

Euphman06 said:


> While you suckers were spending money on sweet antiques, I chose to pick this "Love Bike" up for a mere $50. That's right.... fifty bucks. I shall name her 50 shades of bike. Aren't you guys jealous? I hate tandems, but it's got a drum hub and my honey gets to put her arms around me while riding...
> 
> View attachment 660062



Sounds like a WIN-WIN to me---- Congrats--Fine Purchase----Cowboy


----------



## Rollo (Aug 13, 2017)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> picked up one of these from Ebay.... very rare from 1941, made by Wyandotte toy company
> 
> View attachment 659844



... The Wyandotte toy factory was a couple of miles from where I live ... I actually painted the inside of the building back in the early 80's when it was an auto gasket factory ...  ...


----------



## Arrington (Aug 13, 2017)

Well I finally found me a original colorflow.  I need a couple pieces for it.  But I did get it out today for a ride with the truck.


----------



## Arrington (Aug 13, 2017)

Found some old signs too.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 13, 2017)

Arrington said:


> Found some old signs too.View attachment 660175 View attachment 660176 View attachment 660177



Way to go, Little Man !!!---------Cowboy


----------



## cds2323 (Aug 13, 2017)

Received a copy of a circa 1930 Rollfast catalog from a CABE  member. Also picked up a 1967 Schwinn Racer with a 23" frame. The rear wheel was bent but I had a nice chrome replacement rim hanging on my wall for years. Already took the bike apart and cleaned/regreased it. Will lace up the rear wheel tomorrow night.  The bike was so cheap I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## ccmerz (Aug 13, 2017)

Bought yet another obscure streamlined buddy seat today at an antique fair from a picker from Quebec province.  This one, in the rough. How is this possible? I thought about buying the dolls heads, but decided to quit while I was ahead!


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 13, 2017)

ccmerz said:


> Bought yet another obscure streamlined buddy seat today at an antique fair from a picker from Quebec province.  This one, in the rough. How is this possible? I thought about buying the dolls heads, but decided to quit while I was ahead!View attachment 660221 View attachment 660223



Don`t stick your finger near that cage!!!-------Cowboy


----------



## Nashman (Aug 13, 2017)

ccmerz said:


> Bought yet another obscure streamlined buddy seat today at an antique fair from a picker from Quebec province.  This one, in the rough. How is this possible? I thought about buying the dolls heads, but decided to quit while I was ahead!View attachment 660221 View attachment 660223



  Kinky..kinky..kinky...Ha!!


----------



## Nashman (Aug 13, 2017)

ccmerz said:


> Bought yet another obscure streamlined buddy seat today at an antique fair from a picker from Quebec province.  This one, in the rough. How is this possible? I thought about buying the dolls heads, but decided to quit while I was ahead!View attachment 660221 View attachment 660223




*Three heads are better than NONE?*


----------



## IngoMike (Aug 13, 2017)

1971 Remco Scree-Mees Bike Horn, works great, I don't know if I am going to display it or use it.


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 13, 2017)

Went to the Memory Lane summer swap in more of sell mode than buying mode, but after looking at it for a day, just had to bring home this 47? Schwinn DX, that has really nice OG paint. Was a bare frame, fork, chainguard, and crank with chainring. Spent the next few hours rummaging for parts, found some nice pedals, a stem, 28" wald bars, a plane train and auto badge, cups and bearings. Got it mocked up with a drop center wheel set with Big Bens, and Messinger saddle I had laying around. Joe


----------



## mike j (Aug 14, 2017)

Ok, I'm a little late for the party, but... since it's raining DX's. Picked up what was left of this one at Dudley. Tanksalot gave me the matching rear fender (the front looks like it's been on for some time). Added the seat & bars. Bought it for the head badge, but now it's growing on me. Got Tara back, this week also, after a long absence, she's in for a facelift.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 14, 2017)

56 Vette said:


> Went to the Memory Lane summer swap in more of sell mode than buying mode, but after looking at it for a day, just had to bring home this 47? Schwinn DX, that has really nice OG paint. Was a bare frame, fork, chainguard, and crank with chainring. Spent the next few hours rummaging for parts, found some nice pedals, a stem, 28" wald bars, a plane train and auto badge, cups and bearings. Got it mocked up with a drop center wheel set with Big Bens, and Messinger saddle I had laying around. JoeView attachment 660278 View attachment 660279




That one would fit in well around here, you're all set for bombing some fire roads.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 14, 2017)

A couple of older finds:

NOS Radiobike battery cover, very nice original white walls, and a framed ad for a Radiobike in French. It is dated November 12, 1955. That is the date from Back to the Future, and a Radiobike was used in the second movie.


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 14, 2017)

Bought this stuff last week at Dudley


----------



## Oilit (Aug 15, 2017)

Euphman06 said:


> While you suckers were spending money on sweet antiques, I chose to pick this "Love Bike" up for a mere $50. That's right.... fifty bucks. I shall name her 50 shades of bike. Aren't you guys jealous? I hate tandems, but it's got a drum hub and my honey gets to put her arms around me while riding...
> 
> View attachment 660062



With those handlebars I'm guessing you can steer from either seat. But the rider in back is going to have more leverage! :eek:


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## mazdaflyer (Aug 15, 2017)

Somehow I hit the message and reply button...was just looking at last post.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 15, 2017)

tanksalot said:


> View attachment 660643 View attachment 660644 Bought this stuff last week at Dudley



skull flags are super cool!


----------



## willswares1220 (Aug 16, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I picked this up a couple weeks ago off of eBay.  Nobody was bidding so I figured what the heck.  I'm pretty darn happy about this one and it is cleaning up nicely.
> View attachment 659694 View attachment 659695 View attachment 659696
> View attachment 659697



Curious, what did you use to clean up and preserve that paint, so beautifully??


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 16, 2017)

willswares1220 said:


> Curious, what did you use to clean up and preserve that paint, so beautifully??




Meguiars color restorer and then their wax.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## willswares1220 (Aug 16, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> View attachment 661378



THANKS!!


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 16, 2017)

willswares1220 said:


> THANKS!!


----------

